# Source for renting sailing videos



## JohnnyReb (Mar 9, 2008)

As stated in other posts, I am going with my family from FL to CT this summer. Are there any libraries or other sources for renting sailing instruction videos? Chapman's Seamanship, etc.? I want my family to learn as much as possible prior to the trip (and it won't hurt me either.....Red right returning...).

Thanks
JR


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

U.S. Sailing provides some good online instructional videos, see the link.
US Sailing - Online Sailing Course and Lessons


----------



## GrittySchu (Mar 8, 2007)

Try netflix.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

net flix has some for rent


----------

